# Prüfen, ob Windows oder UNIX



## franklin216 (2. Feb 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, in einem Java-Programm zu prüfen, ob es auf einem UNIX oder einem Windows-system ausgeführt wird. Auch wenn es heißt, Java wäre plattformunabhängig, aber ganz kleine Änderungen in der Ausgabe gibt es und die könnte ich damit ausmerzen 

Gruß und Danke im Vorraus,

Frank


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Feb 2004)

Ja, es ist relativ einfach:


```
String osName = System.getProperty("os.name");
if (osName.indexOf("Windows")) != -1)
{
    System.out.println("Du benutzt Windows!!!");
}
else
{
    System.out.println("Du benutzt was anderes als Windows");
}
```


----------



## franklin216 (2. Feb 2004)

Super, dankeschön, funktioniert einwandfrei. Hätte ich mir nicht gedacht, dass es so leicht ist 

Gruß Frank


----------

